# Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?



## Eiren (12. Juni 2014)

*Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

Hallo!
Ich hätte da mal (eine vielleicht dumme) Frage:
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Maus mit max 8200 einstellbaren DPI gekauft. Nutzte vorher immer 800 dpi bei meiner alten Maus.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Was bringt mir mehr dpi?
Also, ich weiß grob, was dpi bedeutet aber mal an einem Beispiel:
Fürs Spielen von Ego-Shootern:
Gibt es einen Unterschied in der Genauigkeit, wenn ich mit
800 dpi und angepasster Maussensitivität im Spiel oder mit
4000 dpi und angepasster Maussensitivität im Spiel die gleiche Geschwindigkeit im Spiel erreiche?
Also den selben Weg mit der Maus für den sleben Weg im Spiel zurücklegen muss, bloß mit unterschiedlicher DPI?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine^^


Gruß


----------



## saphira33 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

Die 2te Version ist genauer da dann die DPI nicht vom Spiel hochgerechnet werden müssen  aber ich selber Spiele immer mit Maximal 4800 DPI weil sonst ist die Maus auf dem Desktop viel zu schnell


----------



## Kondar (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

eigendlich ist mehr immer besser aber 
...kommt auch noch darauf an wie die Maus angeschlossen (PS2 oder USB)
...wieviel Hz Du bei der Maus einstellen kannst
...wieviel Hz Du beim TFT einstellen kannst / nutzt.

Auch kann man nicht jede Maus miteinander vergleichen.
Z.B. bei meiner MX518 habe ich 900 dpi eingestllt und bei meiner Mamba 1400 dpi um etwa das selbe Gefühl zu haben.


....alles egal ist da es gut sein kann das Du auch mit "wenig" dpi sau gut Spielen kannst 
(placebo-Effekt ala viel dpi = viele Frags )
=> testen


----------



## JackA (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

Im Groben stellst du mit der DPI deine Geschwindigkeit und nicht die Genauigkeit ein.
Wie Kondar schon sagt, hängt es auch am TFT, aber nicht an die Hz sondern an der Auflösung. (1080p, 4k oder sontiges, je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr Pixel, desto mehr DPI brauchst du, für die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie zuvor mit weniger DPI und kleinerer Auflösung).
Mit der Hz-Zahl der Maus hat es auch wenig zu tun und PS2 sollte Heute keine Maus mehr angeschlossen sein, höchstens noch eine Tastatur.

Auch hat er Recht, was dem Sensortypen angeht. 800DPI bei Sensor X sind nicht gleich schnell wie 800 DPI bei Sensor Y.
DPI ist wie Megapixel bei Kamera, es ist nur ein Verkaufsargument für unwissende Käufer.
Die besten FPS-Spieler auf der Welt spielen mit 400/800 DPI (mal so als Nebeninfo).

Hier ist des detailiert erklärt vom Meister SIDESTRE4M, wie ich es besser nicht hätte sagen können:


> Zu allerst: DPI?
> Einige kennen diese Angabe sicherlich aus dem Bereich von Scannern, Druckern und Digitalkameras.
> Dort sagt diese Angabe etwas über die Feinheit aus, über die Pixeldichte um genauer zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

Im Luxx hat mal jemand eine schöne Umrechnungsformel zur optimalen Mindest DPI Einstellung gepostet.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

( (Horizontale Auflösung) x (360 / FOV) ) / (Inch für 360°-Drehung) = nötige DPI

1 inch = 2.54 cm


Bei mir wäre es dann z.B. so (2560x1080-Monitor, ~20cm Platz):

2560 x (360/90) / (20/2.54)
= 2560 x 4 / 7.874
= 1300.48 DPI

Ich brauche also mindestens 1301 DPI, um auf dem Bildschirm niemals einen Pixel zu überspringen, wenn ich für eine 360°-Drehung die Maus genau 20cm weit ziehen will.


Hier hätte ich aber auch mal ne Frage: Wenn man jetzt ingame oder in Windoof die Sensitivity runterstellt, werden dann einfach gewisse Pixel doppelt gezählt?

Falls ja, welche Seinsitivity (Windoof, ingame) würde dem Raw-Input entsprechen?


----------



## Push (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage: DPI hoch oder niedrig?*

win sensi standart ist 6/11  ... nbisssl beschleunigung gibts dennoch , auch wenn man die abschaltet, dafür gäbe es dann zB den MarkC Mousefix ( Registry Eintrag ) ...


----------

